# 72 Spoke-13x7 Zenith Wire Wheels For sale



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Real Clean Set of 13x7-72 Spoke Zenith Wire Wheels,Gold spokes/Gold Knock Offs,Everything else is chrome,No Curbs/No Road Rash....All rims are real Clean..2 Tires are good the other 2 need to be replaced..5 lug adapters with 2 wing straight Zenith Knock Offs and Zenith Metal Chips...........These are Zenith's Made in Cambell,Ca. the MFG date is 7-29-1996......$1100 Firm...Paypal accepted only...Pm If interested...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sale is pending! :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I got a pm and the buyer flaked out(not gonna name names,I think the Window shoppers virus going around :biggrin: ),so I decided to keep these baby's, Im just gonna put them on my daily in the morning :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 26 2010, 07:18 PM~19425766
> *I got a pm and the buyer flaked out(not gonna name names,I think the Window shoppers virus going around :biggrin: ),so I decided to keep these baby's, Im just gonna put them on my daily in the morning :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


i`d keep them too. :biggrin:


----------



## anythingonwhlz (Feb 12, 2007)

if you change your mind to re-sell
PM me thanks


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 25 2010, 07:02 PM~19420075
> *Real Clean Set of 13x7-72 Spoke Zenith Wire Wheels,Gold spokes/Gold Knock Offs,Everything else is chrome,No Curbs/No Road Rash....All rims are real Clean..2 Tires are good the other 2 need to be replaced..5 lug adapters with 2 wing straight Zenith Knock Offs and Zenith Metal Chips...........These are Zenith's Made in Cambell,Ca. the MFG date is 7-29-1996......$1100 Firm...Paypal accepted only...Pm If interested...
> 
> 
> ...


damn u scooped those up fast i hit that dude up in oct said they where not for sale


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Dec 27 2010, 09:00 AM~19429999
> *damn u scooped those up fast i hit that dude up in oct said they where not for sale
> *


Ive known Sergio since '91,He called me the night befor he decided to sell them...  I already got them on the roady and three wheel'd a couple of times today. :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

THOSE WERE MADE ON MY 10TH BIRTHDAY.......WHO CARES.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 27 2010, 04:46 PM~19433266
> *Ive known Sergio since '91,He called me the night befor he decided to sell them...  I already got them on the roady and three wheel'd a couple of times today.  :biggrin:
> *


PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 28 2010, 12:47 AM~19437613
> *PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just sold them...... :thumbsup: I only enjoyed them for 2 days.. :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 26 2010, 07:18 PM~19425766
> *I got a pm and the buyer flaked out(not gonna name names,I think the Window shoppers virus going around :biggrin: ),so I decided to keep these baby's, Im just gonna put them on my daily in the morning :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 30 2010, 01:54 PM~19459551
> *Just sold them...... :thumbsup: I only enjoyed them for 2 days.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 25 2010, 07:02 PM~19420075
> *Real Clean Set of 13x7-72 Spoke Zenith Wire Wheels,Gold spokes/Gold Knock Offs,Everything else is chrome,No Curbs/No Road Rash....All rims are real Clean..2 Tires are good the other 2 need to be replaced..5 lug adapters with 2 wing straight Zenith Knock Offs and Zenith Metal Chips...........These are Zenith's Made in Cambell,Ca. the MFG date is 7-29-1996......$1100 Firm...Paypal accepted only...Pm If interested...
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE... :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 30 2010, 02:54 PM~19459551
> *Just sold them...... :thumbsup: I only enjoyed them for 2 days.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks again DD :h5: 

i got them home put them to rest till im ready to tear up the streets
gonna gett the knock offs engraved and gold plated again :biggrin:


----------

